# Fishing 28 - 9 -06



## Macka (Jun 10, 2006)

Anyone going fishing tomorow morning seems as thought the wind will be non - existent, I will be going to the port of Brisbane but would like any other suggestions of different areas to fish, not to far away from Brissie.


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Macka,

Seems like you are another one of these lucky buggers that manages to get out on the water mid-week.

I would love to join you but unfortunately I am one of the unlucky ones so I will have to give it a miss.

Just as a suggestion, maybe you would like to include a location in your subject line when posting a fishing trip in future (even if its a general one like 'Brisbane') so that when we are looking on the threads page for fishing trips we all know if its near our locations without having to click on the topic. Just a thought.

Hope to catch you on the water soon anyway.

Cheers,

Milano.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I was considering a trip, but have to have the car in the workshop all day tomorrow.
I do however, have a half baked idea, that Friday morning has its possibilities for me. Entirely dependent on how much home stuff I can get done tomorrow
My shift roster is in for a huge upheaval in the next few days, ( a grand rewrite of a rewrite). Working for sure at the weekend, but may get away on Monday.

Good luck to all who can get away

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Talking to a bait fisho the other day. He said he's been getting good squire/snapper 2hrs after low tide out there. Might help your day.
John


----------

